# The Blighted (Nurgle CSM Warband)



## The Blighted (Jul 3, 2013)

This is my warband that i have been working on since I got back into the hobby These are also my first forrays into using green stuff for conversions 

My Termie Lord still needs a bit more work in blending the green stuff 



My Heldrake Conversion 




One of the Squads


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the Lords little pets


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

I actually feel diseased looking at the Termie lord! I still haven't gotten the courage to do Green stuff myself!


----------



## The Blighted (Jul 3, 2013)

Update the army has grown quite a bit since my last post and now includes daemons more updates to follow as I finish painting


----------



## The Blighted (Jul 3, 2013)

The Nurgle daemon prince is almost done


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

That Heldrake conversion looks really good, much better than the original. Loving the look of the army, a lot of people do Nurgle badly but yours look great.

Midnight


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I really like the lord in the first post. He looks suitably disgusting. The little demons are a nice touch, as well. Reminds me of the "angel and devil on your shoulders" except they're both devils :biggrin:.


----------



## The Blighted (Jul 3, 2013)

After a long time deciding on weather to redo this army from scratch and repaint it, using the pre heresy colors for the Death Guard, And working on painting various other models like the DA I had from my Dark Vengence set, I have a update after receiving my Death Guard upgrade stuff from Forgeworld


----------

